# Strip mall bid



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=4080+tower+street+saint+bonifacius&r=e

Looking for pricing per time.

Plowing starts at 1 inch. Includes shoveling

Salting lot separate, done as needed.

Any ideas are appreciated Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

225.00 per plow or 8,000.00 for the season.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TKLAWN;1840629 said:


> http://www.findlotsize.com/?place=4080+tower+street+saint+bonifacius&r=e
> 
> Looking for pricing per time.
> 
> ...


How long do you think this will take you to plow and shovel???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

grandview;1840636 said:


> 225.00 per plow or 8,000.00 for the season.


$221.00 to plow or $7988.00 for the season......


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Defcon 5;1840645 said:


> How long do you think this will take you to plow and shovel???


Thinking about an hour and a half. Give or take.


----------



## Marbleman (Oct 29, 2006)

TKLAWN;1840703 said:


> Thinking about an hour and a half. Give or take.


For 1-3 inches it should not take an hour and a half to plow that lot.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Someone may have bid that at $275 per push :waving::waving:


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Green Grass;1840855 said:


> Someone may have bid that at $275 per push :waving::waving:


Based upon what??


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

TKLAWN;1840869 said:


> Based upon what??


I know a buddy of mine bid that.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Grass;1840871 said:


> I know a buddy of mine bid that.


Nice friend you are.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

qualitycut;1840876 said:


> Nice friend you are.


He was already told he was to high


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Green Grass;1840877 said:


> He was already told he was to high


Yea im guessing its going to go for 180-200


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

qualitycut;1840879 said:


> Yea im guessing its going to go for 180-200


I've never seen more than 4 cars in this lot at any given time. I'm sure this directly affects the common area maintence budget. $350 a month is what this will go for.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

looks like a $100 lot or less to plow per visit


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

Antlerart06;1840906 said:


> looks like a $100 lot or less to plow per visit


Yes. But what about the shovel part????


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Drakeslayer;1840907 said:


> Yes. But what about the shovel part????


Well looks like 280'-300' front walk I say $130 might be more if there is a back walk
Looks like a good lot for a skid after hours wouldn't much walk cleaning Skid reach across the walks drag snow off

Salt the lot Looking 75-100 melt the walks $30-$40 for front walk

But my price would be for my area that's going rate If get more out of it go for it


----------

